# Brake issue similar to others posted but....



## Sillyoldman (20 Jan 2013)

Would really welcome some advice.
I have a Surly Cross Check which I use on the road and lightish trails. By that I mean, yes she gets muddy but not axle deep or anything extreme.
I have some low end Shimano cantis. I fitted Koolstop pads which improved the braking tremendously, but in the wet, both on road and off it can be a little scary. I have done much interweb research and believe I have the cantis set up as they should be.
I would like to replace my current brakes with something more powerful so would I be better to invest in some high end cantis such as Avid Ultimate Shorties or Shimano CX 70.
Or as per advice on other posts get rid of the cantis and go to linear pull. If I went linear pull would I need to re-cable or could I use the existing cables. I am using Microshift brifters.
This will sound a bit daft, but i do like the way the bike looks with cantis so would really prefer to stick with them on the proviso I can get safer stopping distances.

I realise the Avid route is rather expensive but if it would deliver the performance that reviews suggest I could stretch to them.
Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Paul.G. (21 Jan 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Would really welcome some advice.
> I have a Surly Cross Check which I use on the road and lightish trails. By that I mean, yes she gets muddy but not axle deep or anything extreme.
> I have some low end Shimano cantis. I fitted Koolstop pads which improved the braking tremendously, but in the wet, both on road and off it can be a little scary. I have done much interweb research and believe I have the cantis set up as they should be.
> I would like to replace my current brakes with something more powerful so would I be better to invest in some high end cantis such as Avid Ultimate Shorties or Shimano CX 70.
> ...


Hi, I don't have any sensible answers for you as I have exactly the same issue so will watch this post with interest in case someone comes forward with any suitable suggestions.


----------



## Howard (21 Jan 2013)

Linear-pull = standard MTB Vee brakes. Officially, these are not compatible with any integrated shifter I'm aware of. You can make them compatible with the inclusion of a cable adjuster like a Travel Agent, but it's an epic kludge. I've seen some people use linear pull vee brakes and non-linear pull leavers successfully, but it means running the brake shoe stupid-close to the rim and you end up with highly powerful, highly grabby brakes that don't make for a pleasant ride.

There are drop bar leavers that are compatible with linear pull brakes, but then you'd have to use a seperate shifter, i.e. downtube or thumbshifter.

The problem may not be with your cantis as per the other threads, it may be due to the brifters you use pulling too much cable, like the latest shimano brifters do. In that case, changing the cantis won't make any difference - the problem will be in the brifter and the amount of cable it pulls.

The usual solution, if you can't make canti's work for you, is a mini-v brake that is compatible with an integrated shifter. The downside to these is reduced mud clearance - the straddle cable typically runs quite close to the top of the tyre. Unless you are racing in super muddy conditions - like cross races over the last month or so - this isn't really something you should worry about.

I've seen some people run a mini-v at the front and a canti at the back as a compromise - might work for you.


----------



## Sillyoldman (22 Jan 2013)

thanks Howard. Before you replied, I saw a rear (fronts out of stock) Avid Shorty Ultimate on line for £62 so I went for it. If that significantly improves rear brake performance I will go for a front one as well. If it is not a great step up then I will take your advice and put a mini v on the front.


----------

